

Normal sleep tough for night workers - citizenkeys
http://www.cnn.com/2011/HEALTH/03/25/night.shift.workers/

======
pumpmylemma
Steven Strogatz' _Blink_ -level introduction to synchronization, _Sync_ has a
good chapter on Sleep titled _Sleep and the Daily Struggle for Sync_. I almost
used it as a prescription for avoiding certain activities that may prevent me
from getting a full sleep cycle.

